# Messed up already



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

Sooo I ordered a coyote snaring kit from fnt. Afterwards, I decided to read up some regulations in Missouri and found out they're illegal to use above water. Here's the question, would anybody like to buy the kit off me or possibly trade a couple coilsprings? I wouldn't get rid of them but I have no where to do any water trapping.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought you could use snares in MO as long as they had cable restraints and you took a class from the DOW...........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Check your regs, if you can't use them, I'll ask around for you. How much do you want for them. How many do you have?


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

The mdc website says they must be used in water. Sorry az I already traded them to a local trapper


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I went back to the MDC and reread. You are correct MoZach, snares with non-relaxing slide locks must be used under water. However, snares made with relaxing locks, cable restraint devices, are legal on land with a loop no larger than 12" and a breakaway device rated at 350lbs. Also a MO resident must pass a cable restraint class before using cable restraint snares.

http://mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/hunting-regulations/trapping-regulations/conibear-trap-and-snare-requirements​​
Go to the cable restraint regulation section.

​
At the above address there is also a .pdf cable restraint manual for downloading. I read this manual and it's a very good explanation of what cable restraints are and how they work.


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link 220


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

MoZach said:


> The mdc website says they must be used in water. Sorry az I already traded them to a local trapper


Don't be sorry, I am glad you traded them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

MoZach said:


> Thanks for the link 220


No problem Mo, It's amazing to me that this cable restraint thing is such a big deal. From what I've read the biggest difference between snares and cable restraints is the types of locks.


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

220swift said:


> No problem Mo, It's amazing to me that this cable restraint thing is such a big deal. From what I've read the biggest difference between snares and cable restraints is the types of locks.


Is there some way you could try and explain the differences a little simpler for me? Being new to this I don't quite understand everything they're talking about in comparison between the two. Thanks


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://mdc.mo.gov/sites/default/files/resources/2010/04/4157_6377.pdf​​
Snares use slide devices that close and hold tight and do not relax the loop when an animal relaxes. Cable restraint slides close while an animal is pulling but will let the loop back off when an animal relaxes. The link above is a direct link to the Missouri Cable Restraint Manual. Page down to page 10 and the manual will show a basic drawing difference between the slide locks. All my snare making material is put away in my storage shed or I would get them out and make one of each to show.


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks again 220


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

my pleasure, wish I could be more descriptive for you...............


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

220swift said:


> my pleasure, wish I could be more descriptive for you...............


Well maybe while I've got you here you can tell me how long I need to boil my traps to get all of the oil off


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

are you just cleaning or are you cleaning and dying at the same time. Are these new traps? If they are new with no rust, I always preferred to take them to a car wash and use the high pressure engine wash for several minutes then a good rinse cycle. I've seen where boiling new traps the oil comes off the trap and floats on top of the water and when the traps are lifted out of the water the oil gets right back on them. After their clean a few days in a damp environment will give them a light coat of rust and then they're ready for dying.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo, understand that their are as many different ways to prepare traps as there are types of traps. What I gave you above is MY method. When I was hard core trapping, I maintained an average of 250 traps that way. Never had that many sets, but would rotate traps out for re-cleaning after a few catches or a skunk catch. That was for land traps, water sets ran all season.


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

220swift said:


> Mo, understand that their are as many different ways to prepare traps as there are types of traps. What I gave you above is MY method. When I was hard core trapping, I maintained an average of 250 traps that way. Never had that many sets, but would rotate traps out for re-cleaning after a few catches or a skunk catch. That was for land traps, water sets ran all season.


Thanks for the help. Does the light coat of rust help the dye stay on better?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, it's the only way to get a good dye job.


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

220swift said:


> Yes, it's the only way to get a good dye job.


Thanks for all the help and sorry for so many questions


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no problem, I'm happy to help!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Remember when you dye your traps, you don't want your traps to close to the heat source, it can make the trap week. Put some bricks on the bottom of the pot to keep the traps off the bottom. You don't need to boil them, just bring it to a boil then simmer...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

MoZach said:


> Thanks for all the help and sorry for so many questions


Ha--- don't fret none MoZach--- 220 would talk for hours, if not days about traps and trap'in.lol. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're right cat.....lol....I'd rather talk about trapping than predator calls and you know how much I love calls!


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

220 I've got some new traps coming in this week and I'm gonna try your way. Is there anything I need to spray or put on the traps to help the oil wash off better or just hit it with straight water?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

If your gong to a car wash, use the engine wash cycle to get the oils off, then rinse with just water..........................


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have to agree with that. I used this on our carp barrel and it cleaned out all the smell every time. If you've bow hunted carp and put them in a tub you'll know how good that is.


----------



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks again guys


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

go getum' Mo.........


----------

